
Show HN: Versioned structured data, with change-request mechanic, at scale - amirouche
http://copernic.space/about/
======
larmstrong
What would an example implementation of this be?

~~~
amirouche
I think, I do not understand the question.

The implementation is mostly in
[https://github.com/amirouche/copernic/blob/master/copernic/v...](https://github.com/amirouche/copernic/blob/master/copernic/vnstore.py)

It used in frontend/views.py

I can elaborate on how it works if you want.

Or do you mean "How a B2C or B2B product can take advantage of the change-
request mechanic?". Or in other words, "How to implement change-request
mechanic in another product?".

